# stick shift overload tube



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 13, 2019)

5 speed over load tube does anyone have extras of these that I can purchase?
Or measurements so I can make one,
also does this go on 3 speed stick shift too.
My builds didn't come with cables or tube.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have an overload tube ..the 3 speed uses a spring on the indicator chain that goes into the axle ... I have that part as well... pm me if interested..

Thanks , Mark


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 20, 2019)

Originals have a spring inside them... Not to be confused with repops out there that are cheaper and do not..


----------

